# Going for IVF / TESE at Reprofit in Jan 2010...Any Advice?



## Whitman2002 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello Everyone, 

My husband and I recently found out that we cannot have children together unless we go through IVF / TESE. My husband has a hormonal abnormality that doesn't allow his body to produce enough sperm to make a baby on our own. He suffers from Hypospermia with high FSH levels. We're both healthy otherwise and are looking forward to our trip to Czech. We're American's and realized that the cost of IVF / TESE in our country is way too expensive. I did some research found that Reprofit International has great prices and success rates. I am a little nervous about taking some of the medication before I leave, but I trust that the doctors know what they are doing. 

Has anyone else had a good experience with this clinic? I have been corresponding with Dr. Hana  Pospíšilová so far. Has anyone else worked with her? Eva (the coordinator) put me in touch with her after my initial inquiry. I want to make sure I will be working with the best team / doctor at the clinic and read a lot about Dr. Marek Koudelka, Dr. Marcel Štelcl, and Dr. Štěpán Machač. Do you typically get to choose your doctor or are you assigned one? 

Any advice or suggestions would be really helpful. We leave for our trip January 23rd and return to the US on Feb 9th, 2010. We have a lot to do before our trip!

Cheers!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Whitman2002 and welcome to Fertility Friends 

There is a huge amount of helpful advice and info all about the Reprofit clinic, i'll give you some really useful links shortly. 
Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

Here's the Czech thread ...Click here

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*.

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx


----------



## Drizzle (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Whitman2002, you seem to have some of the same concerns as me. Have you found Dr Pospisilova to be a bit slow in responding to your emails?

I have started a thread about my concerns over in the Czech Republic board

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=347.0

Maybe you might be better putting your thread there, as I think most of the posters who know the clinic would be looking there


----------



## Whitman2002 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Drizzle, 

Yes, she was Dr. Pospisiolva was responsive in the beginning...but her responses have been less frequest as of late. I am a little concerned just because there is not much written about her. 

Have you had any other concerns working with her so far? I am so nervous about my trip...we leave at the end of Jan.


----------

